# [gelöst] framebuffer problem

## teddydeluxe

hi,

ich hab da ein seltsames problem. ich habe vesafb in den kernel eingebaut, um die auflösung der konsole zu ändern. 

mit video=vesafb:mtrr:3, ywrap vga=348 hat es auch super funktioniert. dann habe ich mal die auskommentierte splashimage zeile in der grub.conf aktiviert, um zu schauen wie es aussieht. es war schön bunt beim neustart, aber nach der auswahl des kernels blieb der bildschirm schwarz. zwar konnte ich user und passwort blind eingeben und neustarten, aber auch nachdem ich die splashimage zeile wieder auskommentiert habe, bliebt der bildschirm schwarz. 

egal welche einstellungen ich in der grub.conf bei video mache, es passiert nichts. aber komischerweise, wenn ich bei vga einen falschen modus eingebe und beim start erneut gefragt werde und die auswahl der modi angezeigt werden, funktioniert jede auflösung wieder. 

also wenn ich es manuell auswähle ist es kein problem, aber wenn ich es in der grub.conf angebe, bleibt der bildschirm schwarz.

was kann da schief gelaufen sein ? welche angaben sollte ich posten ?

dankeschönLast edited by teddydeluxe on Tue Oct 25, 2011 3:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., es kommt auf den verwendeten Framebuffer-Treiber mit drauf an.

Beachte das vga=foo für den VESA_FB verwendet wird,

die video= Anweisung zb bei uvesafb (und KMS)

Hast du eventuell mehrere Framebuffer Treiber im Kernel verfügbar?

Schau zb mal mit einem

grep CONFIG_FB /usr/src/linux/.config 

Was für eine Grafikkarte und X Treiber wird denn verwendet?

----------

## teddydeluxe

grep CONFIG_FB /usr/src/linux/.config 

```
CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT=m

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS=m

# CONFIG_FB_WMT_GE_ROPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

CONFIG_FB_GEODE=y

CONFIG_FB_GEODE_LX=y

CONFIG_FB_GEODE_GX=y

CONFIG_FB_GEODE_GX1=y

# CONFIG_FB_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y
```

es handelt sich um eine geforce 4 mx 420 und es ist dr xorg-server 1.9.5.

wie kann ich eigentlich allgemin herausfinden welchen treiber und welche version eine hardware benutzt auf meinen system ?

bin nach diesem leitfaden vorgegangen http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer. nachdem uvesafb nicht funktionierte hab ich vesafb benutzt

----------

## disi

Hier kannst du gucken, welche framebuffer es gibt und welche Treiber benutzt werden:

```
# cat /proc/fb
```

----------

## teddydeluxe

danke, aber ich die frage war allgemeiner : wie ich allgemein verwendete treiber herausfinden kann ?

----------

## Josef.95

Siehe zb mit "lspci -k" welche Kernel Treiber verwendet werden

zb 

```
lspci -k | grep VGA -A2
```

 (für deine Grafikkarte)

(oder/und schaue auch in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log)

Den Framebuffer Treiber würde ich je nach verwendeten X Video-Treiber auswählen.

Für den xf86-video-nouveau Treiber zb KMS

Für den nvidia-drivers zb uvesafb

usw

----------

## teddydeluxe

das gibt mir aus, dass ich den nvidia treiber nutze, aber das weiss ich ja  :Smile:  ich dachte da würde auch die version angezeigt. nagut danke.

nagut zu meinem problem : woran könnte es liegen, dass der bildschirm schwarz bleibt ? im kernel hab nur den vesa drin

----------

## teddydeluxe

ich konnte das problem leider imme rnoch nicht lösen. wenn ich uvesafb benutze, passiert überhaupt nichts. ich habe es nach dieser anleitung gemacht http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer. muss ich irgendwas beachten dabei ?

----------

## Josef.95

Für die einrichtung von uvesafb nutze am besten Spocks uvesafb::installation instructions

Wenn es dann immer noch nicht klappt poste bitte auch mal die Ausgaben von 

```
cat /proc/cmdline

und

dmesg | grep vesa
```

  und deine kernel.config

(am besten via (No)Paste Service)

----------

## teddydeluxe

ich erkenne zwar den fehler nicht von letztem mal, aber klappt. vielen dank   :Very Happy: 

----------

